# Jemand Erfahrungen zum neuen SMA3?



## andi199 (27. Juni 2016)

Hi zusammen,

hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit dem neuen SMA3 gesammelt? 
Ob Sport oder Comp ist zunächst mal irrelevant. Bin aktuell noch mit dem Standard Canyon-Iridium Sattel unterwegs, welcher nach 90 Minuten schon gewaltig Schmerzen an den Sitzknochen hervorruft.

Kann man den SME3 von der Härte her mit dem Iridium vergleichen? Oder ist der Iridium Sattel eher Zwischending zwischen dem SME3 und dem SMA3?

P.S. @Ergon_Bike 
Der Saddle-Selector von Ergon bringt mich stets auf den SME3 in Größe M, ich hab das Gefühl den auch gar nicht auf den SMA3 zwingen zu können, evtl ist der och gar nicht angepasst?

Danke euch!

Gruß Andi


----------



## sorny (28. Juni 2016)

Ich hab den SMA3 in M (die günstigere Variante), habe auch vom Iridium upgegraded. 
Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht, wirklich ein angenehmer Sattel. 
Kann ich nur sehr empfehlen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SkeenRider (30. Juni 2016)

Mich würden auch Erfahrungen zu dem Sattel interessieren. @ Ergon: Kann man auch ein Sattel mal Probefahrt?  Ich komme aus Neuwied und habe es ja nicht so weit bis zu euch. Vor ein paar Wochen war auch ein Auto mit sehr viel Ergon Werbung bei uns in der Werkstatt aber da hab ich es verplant die Person mal anzusprechen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-A310F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ergon_Bike (30. Juni 2016)

Hallo @andi199,

da hast du absolut Recht! Wir arbeiten daran die neuen Modelle in den Saddle Selector einzupflegen. 
Der Schaum des SMA3 ist nicht nur dicker und weicher abgestimmt als der des SME3, beim SMA3 ist zudem der Entlastungskanal umgedreht. Während er sich beim SME3 nach vorne hin vertieft, um hier eine gute Entlastung im Uphill zu gewährleisten, ist der Entlastungskanal des SMA3 hinten in der Sitzfläche vertieft, da All-Mountain Fahrer deutlich häufiger die normale Sitzposition einnehmen, als es Enduro Piloten tun.

@SkeenRider,

Unsere Sättel kann man auch Probe fahren, ja. Wir sind nächste Woche auf dem Glemmride Festival in Saalbach-Hinterglemm (Österreich) anzutreffen oder im September auf dem MountainBIKE Testival in Brixen.


----------



## SkeenRider (30. Juni 2016)

Kann man die Sättel auch bei euch in Koblenz Probefahren oder sich beraten  lassen?  Danke schonmal für die Antwort. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-A310F mit Tapatalk


----------



## andi199 (30. Juni 2016)

Danke @Ergon_Bike m,
hab mir bei einem lokalen Radhändler hier in der Ecke einen SMA3 Comp in Blau bestellt. Werde diesen testen wenn er da ist, sollte er mir nicht passen kann ich diesen 30 Tage lang umtauschen.
Im Geschäft war der SME3 und der SMC3 vorhanden, SME3 ist denk ich zu hart und SMC3 vielleicht nen Ticken zu weich wenn man länger unterwegs ist. Egal, ich werd berichten wenn er da ist.


----------



## Ergon_Bike (1. Juli 2016)

SkeenRider schrieb:


> Kann man die Sättel auch bei euch in Koblenz Probefahren oder sich beraten  lassen?  Danke schonmal für die Antwort.



Hi!
Nein, das ist leider nicht möglich. Wir bieten unseren Händlern jedoch unverbindlich einige Testsättel an. Sprich dazu einfach deinen Ergon-Händler vor Ort an, er kann dir dazu mehr sagen! 




andi199 schrieb:


> Danke
> SME3 ist denk ich zu hart und SMC3 vielleicht nen Ticken zu weich wenn man länger unterwegs ist. Egal, ich werd berichten wenn er da ist.



Der SME3 ist bewusst so straff abgestimmt, ja. Im Gegensatz dazu ist der SMC3 weicher abgestimmt, um auch auf längeren Touren möglichst komfortable zu sein. Sind auf deine Meinung zum SMA3 gespannt!

Viele Grüße aus Koblenz!


----------



## SkeenRider (2. Juli 2016)

So ich hab mir heute denn SMA3 gekauft und ich kann diesen jetzt 10 Tage testen. Erste Sitz Probe füllt sich schon sehr gut an. Morgen teste ich ihn mal bei einer kleiner Tour und werde direkt mal berichten wie es war.

Gesendet von meinem SM-A310F mit Tapatalk


----------



## SkeenRider (4. Juli 2016)

Hallo ich habe gestern den SMA3 bei einer 37km Tour getestet. Fazit. Ich werde den Sattel zurück bringen und den SMC3 Testen. Für lange Touren ist der SMA3 anscheinend zu hart ab km 25 hat mein Hintern wieder weh getan und im Uphill war es sehr unangenehm. Es kann natürlich auch sein das mein Hintern sehr sensibel ist. Ich bin mal gespannt ob es mit dem SMC3 besser wird.

Gesendet von meinem SM-A310F mit Tapatalk


----------



## sorny (4. Juli 2016)

Der SMA3 war dir zu hart? Ich hab ihn auf einer 600km Tour (großteils Schotter, immer wieder kleine Uphill Passagen) getestet (in Kombo mit ner Gonzo Fahrradhose) und hab den SMA3 als super gmütlich und weich empfunden. Aber ja, Hintern sind unterschiedlich


----------



## SkeenRider (4. Juli 2016)

Leider hab ich ja dann anscheinend einen sehr sensiblen Hintern. Ich hatte ziemliche Schmerzen an den Sitzknochen oder wie die auch immer heißen. Hat vielleicht einer noch Tips ob man den sattel anders oder besser einstellen kann? Ich hab ihn nach Empfehlung der Zeitung Mountainbike eingestellt. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-A310F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sorny (4. Juli 2016)

Hmm, hast du deinen Sitzknochenabstand gemessen und den Sattel diesem entsprechend gekauft?


----------



## SkeenRider (4. Juli 2016)

Ich hab gerade mal gemessen und kam auf 10 cm. Ich hab den SMA3 in M geholt. Laut der ergon  Seite wäre S die bessere Wahl. War also mein Fehler wahrscheinlich. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-A310F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ergon_Bike (4. Juli 2016)

Hallo @SkeenRider,

Wenn du tatsächlich einen Sitzknochenabstand von 10 cm hast, ist dir der SMA3 in Größe M definitiv zu breit. 
Ursache der Schmerzen ist hier, dass der Bereich, in dem die Sitzknochen aufliegen sollen, weiter nach außen verschoben ist, als beim SMA3 in Größe S. Dadurch sitzen die Sitzknochen nicht mehr dort, wo sie eigentlich hingehören. 
Probiere daher auf jeden Fall den schmaleren SMA3 und berichte doch, wie du damit zurecht gekommen bist!

Viele Grüße vom Ergon-Team!


----------



## imkreisdreher (10. Juli 2016)

Ich finde im Moment einen Chinacarbonsattel ohne Polster am bequemsten. Den SME hab ich getestet und dabei ist mir alles eingeschlafen. Jetzt hatte ich den SMC gekauft und fand den beim probedrücken und einmal unmontiert drauf setzten, viel zu weich - also retourniert. Ausschlaggebend für den Kauf war der große Entlastungskanal, der SME war von der Polsterhärte besser, aber eben ohne großen Entlastungskanal. Kommt da noch was?


----------



## SkeenRider (10. Juli 2016)

Ich hab den SMA3 jetzt gestern in S getestet und ich habe noch immer die gleichen Probleme Das mir die Sitzknochen weh tun.  Kann man den Sattel so einstellen um speziell die Sitzknochen etwas zu entlasten?

Gesendet von meinem SM-A310F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ergon_Bike (15. Juli 2016)

Hallo zusammen!

Sorry für die späte Antwort, das Glemmride Festival kam dazwischen...

@imkreisdreher 
Da sind die Geschmäcker bekanntlich sehr unterschiedlich. Je nach dem was man gewohnt ist und ob man mit oder ohne Polsterhose fährt passen Sättel mehr oder weniger gut. Unser Line-Up steht mit dem SMR3, SME3, SMA3, SMD2, SMC3 und SMC4 soweit. Was die Zukunft bringt weiß wohl niemand 

@SkeenRider 
Sättel, egal von welchem Hersteller, müssen grundsätzlich eine gewisse Zeit eingefahren werden. Die Dauer hängt natürlich auch von der Empfindlichkeit des Fahrers ab. Wie hast du den Sattel denn ausgerichtet? Waagerecht?
Hier bitte den SAG des Bikes beachten! Gerade bei Bikes mit viel Federweg ist der Sattel mit aufgesatteltem Fahrer nicht mehr waagerecht ausgerichtet, sondern etwas nach hinten gekippt. Dadurch kann es ggf. zu Druckstellen im Genitalbereich kommen. Da du jedoch hinten im Bereich der Sitzknochen Druckstellen hast, würde ich dir empfehlen, die grundsätzlich Sattelnase etwas anzuheben. Fahre den Sattel aber in der jetzigen Position erst noch einige Kilometer und ändere die Neigung erst, wenn auch längeres Einfahren keine Abhilfe schafft!

Viele Grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SkeenRider (18. Juli 2016)

So nach langen hin und her war ich am Freitag nochmal bei einem anderen Fahrrad Händler und hab da mit Hilfe von einem Ergon Gel Kissen die Sitzknochen breite nochmal nachgemessen es kam 1x 12,5cm und 3x 13cm bei raus (Keine Ahnung wie der andere Fahrrad Händler auf 10cm kam) worauf der Händler mir ein SMC3 in L mit gegeben hat da es ja nur den SMC3 und SMR3 in L gibt. Am Samstag bin ich dann eine 30km Tour gefahren und siehe da ab km 25 haben die Sitzknochen minimal weh getan und ich habe ein sehr gutes Gefühl bei dem Sattel gehabt. Ich werden den SMC3 jetzt erstmal weiter fahren bzw mal etwas länger einfahren. Mein Sattel ist jetzt noch Waagerecht eingestellt (SAG berücksichtigt).


----------



## Ergon_Bike (18. Juli 2016)

Hallo @SkeenRider 

Freut uns, dass der Fehler gefunden und scheinbar behoben werden konnte! Auch wenn wir uns natürlich fragen, wie der erste Händler auf 10 cm Sitzknochenabstand gekommen ist. 


Viele Grüße!


----------



## BL110 (13. Mai 2019)

Wie gut ist der Sattel für Abfahrten geeignet, da ich schon öfters in den bikepark gehe und hauptsächlich mehr trail fahre, aber andererseits auch schonmal Touren fahre so 20 bis 50km?
Und was ist der Unterschied zwischen den verschiedenen Versionen?


----------



## Ergon_Bike (15. Mai 2019)

Der SMA3 ist/war ein guter Allrounder, von leichtem Parkeinsatz über Enduro, AM bis hin zu MTB Tour. Allerdings wurde er in diesem Jahr durch den SM Men (und bereits im vergangenen Jahr durch den SM Women) ersetzt, der ähnlich aufgestellt ist, was die Einsatzbandbreite angeht, aber aufgrund besserer "innerer Werte" dank OrthoCell Inlays (beim Comp und Pro Modell) deutlich komfortabler daherkommt und deutlich längere Touren zulässt.

Ob der SMA3 noch verfügbar ist, entscheidet der Einzelfall. Gerne kann ich dir die Unterschiede zwischen allen Modellen verdeutlichen, wenn trotzdem gewünscht. Genauso natürlich beim SM Men.

Liebe Grüße, Niels


----------



## BL110 (15. Mai 2019)

Da ich ja schon eher abfarts orientier bin habe ich mir den sme3 comp in der Größe m bestellt.
Da ich den sma3 nur in s gefunden habe


----------



## Ergon_Bike (15. Mai 2019)

Damit hast Du die richtige Entscheidung getroffen. Bedenke aber, dass es sich um einen sehr definierten, rennorientierten Sattel handelt.


----------



## BL110 (15. Mai 2019)

Ergon_Bike schrieb:


> Damit hast Du die richtige Entscheidung getroffen. Bedenke aber, dass es sich um einen sehr definierten, rennorientierten Sattel handelt.


Das ist mir bewusst, aber für  ab und zu mal 20km ist der auch ausreichend.


----------



## Ergon_Bike (15. Mai 2019)

Das auf jeden Fall. Ich nutze den SME3 sogar für ausgiebige Enduro-Touren und er funktioniert gut für mich.
Ich wollte nur (auch für andere Leser) den Hinweis geben. 

LG


----------



## Marathoni873 (23. August 2019)

Hat jemand eventuell die Erfahrung gemacht, dass der SMA3 comp irgendwann zu knarzen anfängt? Nicht am Anfang einer Tour, aber nach einer Weile. Ich bin dabei noch nicht zu 100% sicher, dass es der Sattel ist, aber durch systematisches Ausschlussverfahren bleibt momentan nur noch der Sattel als Verdächtiger.
Kennt das jemand?


----------



## Ergon_Bike (26. August 2019)

Hi @Marathoni873 , die Sättel unserer alten Sattelgeneration neigten manchmal zum Knarzen.

Abhilfe kann man hier gut mit PTFE haltigen Sprühfetten gemacht werden, die nicht allzu schnell weggewaschen werden können. Die Wirkung von Silikonspray ist eher temporär und bei feuchten Witterungsverhältnissen nicht zu empfehlen, da es schnell abgewaschen werden kann durch Regen.

LG, Niels


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marathoni873 (26. August 2019)

Hallo Niels,

vielen Dank für die Rückmeldung. Ich werde das mit dem Sprühfett mal probieren. Gibt es da spezielle neuralgische Stellen, die gezielt einzusprühen wären, oder prophylaktisch großflächig einnebeln ?


----------



## Ergon_Bike (27. August 2019)

Marathoni873 schrieb:


> Ich werde das mit dem Sprühfett mal probieren. Gibt es da spezielle neuralgische Stellen, die gezielt einzusprühen wären, oder prophylaktisch großflächig einnebeln ?



Gute Erfahrungen habe ich mit diesem Produkt hier gemacht – wenn auch zweckentfremdet: *Atlantic PTFE Kettenfett*.
Am zwischen Rails und Sattelstützenaufnahme auftragen und dann den Sattel adäquat verschrauben.

Zusätzlich – bei Strebenknarzen oder -knacken in die "Zwischenräume" gezielt zwischen Rails und Sattelschale sprühen.
Hinten am Heck genauso wie vorne an der Nase. Das sollte helfen.


----------



## Marathoni873 (30. September 2019)

Leider hat die vorgeschlagene Maßnahme keine Abhilfe gebracht.


----------



## Ergon_Bike (16. Dezember 2019)

Marathoni873 schrieb:


> Leider hat die vorgeschlagene Maßnahme keine Abhilfe gebracht.



Meist muss man ein wenig herumprobieren mit diversen Mitteln. Ist man viel im feuchten, nassen, dreckigen unterwegs, hilft meist sowieso nichts. Mein SMA3 ist ähnlich "kommunikativ" und lässt sich nicht nur bedingt umstimmen... ?

LG, Niels


----------

